# Do you ever print your photographs as art?



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

I've done this a few times over the years and just got a print back from Costco, an 11 x 14 print on metal. It looks great hanging on the wall. Definitely plan to do this with some of my more recent landscape shots, but probably need a camera with a better sensor to blow one up to the size I'd like.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 26, 2016)

I've got several as 8 x 10's around the house.  

And 5 covers on a journal.  No pay.  Just my name as credit.


----------



## Carla (Aug 26, 2016)

I enlarge family shots and frame them if it's one I particularly like. That pic is beautiful, that would nice in anyone's home.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, I like to print the 18 x 20 size for framing. I use Apple's photo service and have had good results and fast turnaround.

It's funny that you ask that though, Bob, because I was thinking the other day how well your photos would look printed and framed. I imagine they'd make wonderful and welcome gifts too. Then for your next venture you can sell them online on your own website. And then you can get a drone to mount your camera, and, and, and ....  Just what you want, more work eh?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Yes, I like to print the 18 x 20 size for framing. I use Apple's photo service and have had good results and fast turnaround.
> 
> It's funny that you ask that though, Bob, because I was thinking your photos should definitely be printed and framed. Then for your next venture you can sell them online on your own website. Just what you want, more work eh?



I'll have to check out Apple's service, particularly since I'm using a Mac. I am also thinking some of my shots would look good as a canvas print. Going to try that next. I would have liked the size you mentioned, but would have lost some sharpness.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 26, 2016)

One thing about Apple's service I find helpful is that when you select a size, it'll indicate whether the resolution will work for that size.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

Interesting that Apple doesn't seem to offer metal or canvas prints. Thinking of printing this on metal as a gift for my mom. She loved this shot.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 26, 2016)

My word, talk about micro! The illumination is perfect. 

I know you like to play around with different effects. If you want to try something simpler than Photoshop just for fun, there's an iOS app called Waterlogue that can turn a photo into a watercolor (with many different options).


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> My word, talk about micro! The illumination is perfect.
> 
> I know you like to play around with different effects. If you want to try something simpler than Photoshop just for fun, there's an iOS app called Waterlogue that can turn a photo into a watercolor (with many different options).



Just for the heck of it, I went into one of my programs that's part of MacPhun's Creative Kit, a module called FX Photo Studio. They have art settings, but nothing in a watercolor (I can do an oil painting effect), but created this version of the photo which was kind of interesting.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 26, 2016)

My wife wants me to print this shot for the wall in our living room. I think I'll go for 20 x 30 and print on metal again. If anyone sees a shot of mine that they'd like to print, just let me know and I'll get you a higher resolution copy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 27, 2016)

All great shots, Bob!  Love the editing as well.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 27, 2016)

Only once or twice, although OH says I should print more and keep them in albums......

I have this one framed and hanging in the summerhouse.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Only once or twice, although OH says I should print more and keep them in albums......
> 
> I have this one framed and hanging in the summerhouse.



There's just something nice about taking a shot and putting it up on the wall as a reminder of people or places or animals you remember fondly. Brings back a good memory.


----------

